
A Tale of Two LEDs - lelf
http://dtrace.org/blogs/rm/2019/09/06/a-tale-of-two-leds/
======
salex89
I'm not sure how common it is, but I met a guy who uses a CD drive to identify
the unit he is searching for. Pops them out remotely. Of course it is
applicable only if your servers have CD drives, but it's hell of a lot easier
than spotting LED patterns.

~~~
quickthrower2
[https://thedailywtf.com/articles/ITAPPMONROBOT](https://thedailywtf.com/articles/ITAPPMONROBOT)

~~~
klausjensen
What a great read, I enjoyed that.

~~~
quickthrower2
That's the 2007 internet :-). Mourning...

------
mzs
another similar post: [http://dtrace.org/blogs/rm/2019/08/14/cpu-and-pch-
temperatur...](http://dtrace.org/blogs/rm/2019/08/14/cpu-and-pch-temperature-
sensors-in-illumos/)

------
TrevorFSmith
I rarely comment about site design, but this is illegible on mobile screens
and it's an interesting story so worth sharing. Just setting the width of the
main content to ~65em would make it legible upon element zoom for a lot of
devices.

